# Attention all men!



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Does your wife/partner/girlfriend/boyfriend have an apron in the house?

If so...Go and fetch it and put it on. I want you to tie the ties behind you into a bow.

DO NOT CHEAT and turn the apron around so you can see what you are doing and don't go looking in the mirror either...just stand there and put the apron on with no assistance from anyone else.

Please make sure you tie the ties into a proper bow not a knot!

Now answer the poll...Ladies,please try it out on your partners and vote for them!

My husband cannot do this and it seems most men cannot put an apron on and tie the ties in a bow behind them.My daughter,in her economics class said she is always being asked to help tie up the ties for her fellow male students!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This just goes to show how little you poor women know. You buy a male apron that does up at the front . :roll: :roll: thats why men are Chef's and women are cooks. :wink: :wink: 

Take cover!!!!!!! incoming. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

:roll: Can you get aprons with elasticated waists ? :roll:


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Don't think so...well unless you made one yourself.Are you handy with a sewing machine? :lol: Does this mean you are bowing out of this challenge? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> This just goes to show how little you poor women know. You buy a male apron that does up at the front . Rolling Eyes Rolling Eyes thats why men are Chef's and women are cooks. Wink Wink


Exactly & that's what I use- Can a woman tie their kids shoelaces whilst they hold them behind their bacK??

Oops sorry- the kids all have velcro fastenings now don't they? :roll:


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

I am quite handy with a sewing machine as it goes.

But that aside, I took the "I'm too manly to try on an apron/I don't want to play!" vote :lol: 

But if push came to shove, and all else failed, Yeah, I recon I could don an apron ok (ish). 8)


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

And by the way, Have you ever tried threading a belt through the little hoops on a pair of trousers whilst wearing them ??

Thats not as easy as us men make it look 8O


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> This just goes to show how little you poor women know. You buy a male apron that does up at the front . :roll: :roll: thats why men are Chef's and women are cooks. :wink: :wink:
> 
> Take cover!!!!!!! incoming. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Cabb
You are taking big risks there :lol: :lol: 
No I cannot do the above either, but can multi task, hold steering wheel and change gear or Wave :roll:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Erm... mine's a pinny!!  :wink: :lol: 

And YES, I can tie it behind my back with my eyes closed! So there! :roll:


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

We like pinnies Uncle Norm....they're more traditional.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

Just done it, no problem, what's all the fuss about?

Alec


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Alemo said:


> Just done it, no problem, what's all the fuss about?
> 
> Alec


Oh well done Alec! :lol:


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I could definitely manage to do it in the early sixties, we had to buy and wear an apron for woodwork/metalwork classes.

Not worn one since mind, despite doing MORE than my fair share of washing dishes.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

mikeyv said:


> I could definitely manage to do it in the early sixties, we had to buy and wear an apron for woodwork/metalwork classes.
> 
> Not worn one since mind, despite doing MORE than my fair share of washing dishes.


Good for you Mikeyv...if only more men would do the dishes!Saying that..I cannot complain...when he's home..mine does do them!


----------



## skylark_irl (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a question........

What is an apron?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Michael


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just tried this. Couldn't manage a bow behind my back, but the ties were easily long enough to bring the ends back round to the front again and tie a bow. Why would you want to tie a bow behind your back anyway?

Maybe I need to eat more?

Cheers,
John


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Just tried this. Couldn't manage a bow behind my back, but the ties were easily long enough to bring the ends back round to the front again and tie a bow. Why would you want to tie a bow behind your back anyway?
> 
> Maybe I need to eat more?
> 
> ...


LOL!It's the bow making bit that a lot of men cannot do without it being infront of them.Doing it behind their back isn't as easy as doing it infront.Something to do with co-ordination.Its like a left handed person is more likely to find their way out of a dark room than a right handed person apparently.Don't ask me why! :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This poll is dangerous, it could lead to arguments.

Masons wear aprons, or so I have been told. Are they tied with pretty bows, do they "do each other up" or is it a secret?

Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No I cannot.
But I just managed to remove the forks and replace fork seals and oil in a GSXR400

Can you do that

Dave p


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

OK - ready to duck for cover........

Men don't need the aprons (or pinnies) because we don't make the mess to need protection.

(Mind you it's a ****** getting that damp flour off your trouser legs)

Brian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hang on - just remembered that when Di and I combined our households we only had two aprons between us - but both were from my house!

(Still in the packaging, though)

Sorry about going off topic slightly (again) but I'll just put in this little story.

A work colleague (female) offered to do a meal for her new boyfriend round at his house and arrived before him so put on the oven to warm up. Next thing she knew was that there was a horrible burning smell and when she opened the oven door she found a selection of baked instruction manuals in polythene wrappings.

He had lived in the house for 18 months from new.............


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote "Can you put an apron on unaided and tie the ties in a bow as instructed?" Unquote

Ahem!! I cannot see anywhere in the instructions where it states that we have to put the apron around *our* waistline/girth/circumference etc etc!!  

So, an honest answer to that instruction is - Yes I can but only if the wife stands still, doesn't fidget and is not interfering!! :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:

Where's me tin hat?? :hathat22: :hathat22:

Regards

Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Yes woman can tie aprons behind there back, God gave them dexterity.
Just like small feet so they can stand nearer the sink. :wink:


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> Yes woman can tie aprons behind there back, God gave them dexterity.
> Just like small feet so they can stand nearer the sink. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

